# Hey, furries, recommend me some good rap music!



## makmakmob (Mar 9, 2009)

Lol, jk there is none.

No, but really, I want some good rap music according to your own opinions. Give it me!


----------



## Takun (Mar 9, 2009)

De la Sol, NAS, Immortal Technique, Dan le Sac vs Scroobius Pip....

that's all I've listened to so far....


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 9, 2009)

Digable Planets
and Atmosphere


----------



## Not A Fox (Mar 9, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Immortal Technique



lol fucking one's own mother




Ok my recomendations:


Aesop Rock

The Streets

K-Os

Atmosphere

Blackalicious

Sage Francis

Lupe Fiasco

Visionaries


Other peeps I can't remember right now.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Mar 9, 2009)

In b4


> heres no such thing.... u know why?... RAP SUCKS.... its just words to a beat... i wish ppl would listen to good music... no1 yell at me im just givin my opinion.




Long list is long.
trobiz
livin legends
mystic journeymen
classified
sweatshop union
necro
wu tang clan
3 six mafia
gangstarr
2pac
master p
the arsonists
alais
aesop rock
adlib
apathy
art offical
atmosphere
atoms family
bekay
benefit
boom bip
boom bap
brother ali
buck 65
busdriver
blockhead
c rayz walz
cage
controller 7
copywright
cold cut
cut chemist
cyne
d styles
daedelus
dan the automator
del the funkey homosapien
deep puddle dynamics
dilated peoples
dr doom
dr octagon
dj abilitiies
dj cam
dj craze
dj embee
dj food
dj krush
dj hide
dj magic mike
dj sak
dj signify
dj shadow
dj spooky
dj vadim
dj qbert
dutchmassive
eligh
elusive
extended famm
eyedea
grouch
gangstar
handsom boy modeling school
icon
imortal tech
invisibl skratch piklz
ill bill
josh martinez
joe beats
jel
kool keith
leakbros
little bother
living legends
luis logic
mansbestfriend
mad lib
mc paul barman
mf doom
mr hyde
mr lif
murs
necro
odd nosdam
organized confusion
orko the sycotik alien
omega
passage
people under the stairs
pedetrians
perfuse73
pit party people
prime
quzimoto
restiform bodies
rjd2
Sage francis
scarub
sebutones
sixtoo
smyglyssna
sole
the perceptionist
the bomarr monk
themselves
why?
j-live
applied science
euphrates
dl incognito
citizen kane
butta babees
killa jewel
shades of culture
dj shortfuse
Patrick Bateman
skratch bastid
oddities
mathematik
non phixion
jedi mind tricks
tara chase
Tachichi
Governor Bolts
Birdapres
rob sonic
el p
heiro
smut peddlers
tame 1
ra rugged man
weathermen
high and mighty
night hawks
magic most
company flow
canibal ox
molemen
family ties
akrobatic
dose
clouddead
DL Incognito
illogic
lost boys
cunninlynguists
nonphixion
pep love
Soul Position
blueprint
afu-ra
hoodtop hills
tomek
delta
T1
thavius beck
Mr dibbs
Fakts
4th pyrmid
peanutbutter wolf
goretex
charizma
eyedea
brother ali
talib qwali
mad jeans
illogic
SOLE
blueprint
mos def
blackstar
DJ ABBILLITIES
ANTI CON
juice
DeadPrez
Ichange
SageFrancis
XXN1927
TROY K
VISIONS
Simiez twinz!
skittlz
mctraumma crew
wisdomofwords
tadgidi
Introspect
Profound
TroyK
fokissed
testoffaith
the unknown profits
tekneek
J-fyzical
Binary Star
acetembler
BlockHead
Vast
yeshua
MF DOOM
Camp lo
DJ Moves
Aalo Guha
Josh Martinez
Sleep
The Chicharones
Governor Bolts
Birdapres
Kunga 219
Tachichi
CEE
DJ Wundrkut
Ty C
Ink Operated
Kaboom
Graphic
Aspire
Azraelian
Murder
Emotionz
z-trip
ming & fs
prefuse 73
craze
Faust & shorty
rob swift
Freddie foxx
jeru tha damaja
kool keith
the arsonists
q-unique
the high and mighty
big L
the roots
pharoahe monch
the beat junkies
k-os
jedi mind tricks
old swollen members
7l and esoteric
talib kwali
dj hi-tek
xzibit
the alkaholiks
dj shadow
cut chemist
blackalicious
mr lif
shabaam sahdeeq
mr complex
rahzel
checkmate
rascalz
q-tip and tribe
mr dibbs
mos def
tash
biz markie
mix master mike
natural elements
word a' mouth
dan the automator
deltron 3030
the grouch
del the funky homosapien
defari
dilated peoples
d-sisive
dj dopey
dj serious
shortkut
company flow
cannibal ox
qbert
large profesor
chris lowe
camp lo
common
army of the pharoahs
afu ra
the visionaries
punch and words


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 9, 2009)

Immortal Technique is good. The only rap I really know or enjoy. Check out _The 4th Branch_ or _Leaving the Past_ from him.


----------



## Aden (Mar 9, 2009)

The only rap I've enjoyed so far is Scroobius pip. Pretty sure that makes me racist in some way.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 9, 2009)

Not A Fox said:


> Ok my recomendations:
> 
> Aesop Rock
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHHA NAFFY I TOTALLY KNEW YOU DUG ATOMSPHERE AHAHAHAHHA YOU FUCKING WHITES ALL THE SAME


Any ways listen to SLAB, man, he knows his stuff...

Seconding Necro, Busdriver, Del Tha Funkee Homosapien, Dr. Dooom/Dr. Octagon/Kool Keith, Ill Bill, Mr. Lif/The Perceptionsists, Non-Phixion, Cannibal Ox, dead prez, The Roots, Deltron 3030, Dan the Automator, Biz Markie, El-P.

I don't know if I would call DJ Spooky rap because he tends to stray into avant-garde territory.

Recommending subtle (Part of ANTICON), A Tribe Called Quest/Q-Tip, OutKast (Mostly old stuff, check ATLiens), Goretex, The Coup, and Public Enemy (Obviously ).

OH! And Gravediggaz. You're lucky you live across the pond. You get to buy _Six Feet Under_ with it's much better original title, _NIGGAMORTIS_. Holy shit I got a chubby just typing that. I would buy that album again in a heartbeat just for that title.


----------



## Not A Fox (Mar 9, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> ...WIGGERS HATIN' WIGGERS HATIN' WIGGERS...



words


Hypocrisy aside: He's right about The Coup / The Perceptionists. Those were some of the peeps I was forgetting earlier.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 9, 2009)

Not A Fox said:


> words
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy aside: He's right about The Coup / The Perceptionists. Those were some of the peeps I was forgetting earlier.



Not to give you any shit or anything but there's like an inordinate amount of Minnesotans at my school so I hear a lot about Atmosphere/Rhymesayers.

Atmosphere still cool with me.

Not a wigger though I do love baggy pants and gaudy hoodies.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 9, 2009)

Anything I could have said has already been said, aside from ICP, Twiztid, and Jumpsteady. Granted, even if ICP and Twiztid aren't to your tastes, Jumpsteady's Master of the Flying Gillotene was an awesome album.


----------



## Guy_Fawx (Mar 10, 2009)

No such thing.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 10, 2009)

Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Mar 10, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron?



No.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 10, 2009)

When was rap music good?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 10, 2009)

A while.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 10, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> When was rap music good?



Probably sometime before you were born an ignorant white person.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 10, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Probably sometime before you were born an ignorant white person.



I am not. I have to spend 30 min in the car listening to pop music on the way back from school. All of it sucks. Catchy, but sucks.


----------



## Takun (Mar 10, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> I am not. I have to spend 30 min in the car listening to *pop music *on the way back from school. All of it sucks. Catchy, but sucks.



Found your problem.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 10, 2009)

No one mentioned slick Rick yet? I'm shocked.

Also, no Afro Man either!?!?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 10, 2009)

And rap died for me after my middle school years.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 10, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> And rap died for me after my middle school years.



You should listen to the old stuff, it's good stuff. Love all types of music bro, it's all good in it's own way.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 11, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> I am not. I have to spend 30 min in the car listening to pop music on the way back from school. All of it sucks. Catchy, but sucks.



Maybe tell your mom/sister/brother/dad you prefer to not listen to the radio or give suggestions for what you want to listen to. 

Tell them about an album you think you'd both enjoy.


Or maybe listen to the suggestions in this thread and find some good rap music so you can stop hatin'


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 11, 2009)

Music's no good unless it fucks with your mind and makes you want to walk around the grocery store wearing nothing more than a thong and an irate badger.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 11, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Music's no good unless it fucks with your mind and makes you want to walk around the grocery store wearing nothing more than a thong and an irate badger.



Listen to Masonna then.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 11, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Music's no good unless it fucks with your mind and makes you want to walk around the grocery store wearing nothing more than a thong and an irate badger.





John_Galt said:


> Listen to Masonna then.



Or some Mad Holy Cow Disease. lol Your mind will be thoroughly fucked.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 11, 2009)

coolio, nawlage, kuniva, the roots, miri ben-ari (well technically she's just the violinist, but her songs are good)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 11, 2009)

That reminds me of Roots Manuva and Busta Rhymes


Busta was huge back in teh day


----------



## Zanzer (Mar 11, 2009)

Run DMC.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 12, 2009)

YES!!!

Flobots (BEST RAP EVER): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyE-0B_zOi0

3Oh!3 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFpT2QSDWM0 (not so much their rap stuff, but my favorite song by them)

Hyper Crush : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykeHydhVJU8

Hollywood Undead : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF6HgpdaaCU

BrokeNCYDE : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTAAYfGs2ZQ (lyrics suck, but they're a fun listen)


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Mar 13, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Flobots (BEST RAP EVER): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyE-0B_zOi0
> 
> ...



Moar like brokenSHITE amirite?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey hey hey knock it off.


brokeNCYDE is the greatest avant-garde act of this DECADE


----------



## Takun (Mar 13, 2009)

brokeNCYDE is complete and utter SHIT and are a mockery of music.


MILLIONAIRES TOO >:C


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 13, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> The Arcade Fire is complete and utter SHIT and are a mockery of music.
> 
> 
> NO CARS GO >:C



:smug:


real talk though: I like brokeNCYDE

BREE BREE NIGGA


----------



## Kurama17 (Mar 13, 2009)

Let me get out the long list......

Z-Ro
Yukmouth
Tech N9ne
Kutt Calhoun
PDM
Prozak
Brotha Lynch Hung
Dalima
8 Ball & MJG
Krizz Kaliko
King Gordy

And the list goes on....


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh man that reminds me I should listen to Tech N9ne


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Mar 13, 2009)

Kurama17 said:


> Let me get out the long list......
> 
> Z-Ro
> Yukmouth
> ...


NEEDS MOAR SLIM THUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGG


----------



## lowlow64 (Mar 13, 2009)

Coolio
Notorious BIG
Tupac
Dr. Dre 
Snoop Dogg
Point Blank
Eazy-E
N.W.A
Ice Cube
The Game
Afroman
Grandmaster FLash
Run DMC


----------



## Kurama17 (Mar 13, 2009)

lowlow64 said:


> Coolio
> Notorious BIG
> Tupac
> Dr. Dre
> ...


 
Ice Cube ftw
C-Bo
Spice-1
Grave Plott
Bizzare
Twiztid
Three 6 Mafia (Before they were shit)
E-40 (Before he was shit too)

As I said, more to come


----------

